# Hedgie Candy or Candle Mold???



## LovingQuills (Oct 15, 2008)

I was reading and saw some cute little hedgie candies and was thinking if I could find some of them, my boys would absolutely adore bringing Hedgie Jello Jigglers to school!!! Anyhow know if I can find them anywhere???

Also we are super tight for money this yr for Christmas, but was thinking my oldest would love helping me make candles or something and I was thinking if I had a hedgie mold, how cool would that be!!! 

Jessie


----------



## zoologist (Sep 2, 2008)

hedgehog cookie cutter.......
http://exclusivelyhedgehogs.com/kitchen_helpers.htm

I can't find hedgehog candle things but a good idea would be to make normal candles with extra long wicks and string hedgehog beads onto it  
http://cgi.ebay.com/4-HEDGEHOG-BEADS,-H ... 9006r33303


----------



## LovingQuills (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanx. The hedgie cookie cutters are neat. Ashton loves making cookies for Great Grandma, she'd love Hedgie ones I'm sure.


----------



## zoologist (Sep 2, 2008)

the cookie cutter could also be used for the jello jigglers!


----------



## r_k_chic47 (Aug 28, 2008)

Thank you so much for the website, zoologist! I found this on there http://exclusivelyhedgehogs.com/DSCN0371.jpg and I have it, but I bought it at walmart like a month ago =P It's very cute, though


----------

